# How much do puppies gain per week on average?



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Luxy gained 2.5 pounds in 1 week from 9 weeks to 10. That seems like a lot to me! She's not chubby but she's really growing fast. Every time they measure her at the vet she gets bigger and bigger. I wish she would stay a puppy forever.


----------



## bensfamily (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a new puppy owner myself so I don't know what the average is. However, Ben gained 5 lbs in two weeks so that would about the same as your pup. He weighed in at over 12lbs and he is 8 wks old. Hope that helps some.

Ben's Family


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

With Chase it's varied from a pound in a half to three pounds from week to week.

8wks 7.7lbs
9wks 9.8lbs
10wks 11.5lbs
11wks 13lbs
12wks 15lbs
13wks 16.5lbs
14wks 19lbs
15wks 20lbs
16wks 23lbs


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

Around 2,5 lbs (=1 kg) is pretty much average, but it depends on each indiviual. Tinca gained that much, Nando never did.


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

So far her weight at 9 weeks was 11.6 lbs and at 10 weeks 13.9 lbs. She's a bigger girl


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson did 3lbs a week... He has slowed down a little lately but it's still pretty steady...also I don't weigh him as much...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That depends on the week


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London weight @
10 weeks = 15lbs
11 weeks = 17lbs
12 weeks = 20lbs
13 weeks = 22 lbs

so shes roughly growing about 2-3 lbs per week. None of what she is gaining is extra chunk.. Her weight is just right for her size.. When Shy was a pup she growing about the same per week. At some weeks London weighs a little more then Shy did at the same week and at other weeks Shy weighed more then London..
Shyla's full grown height is 22" to the shoulder and she usually weighs 70lbs which is a good weight for her.. although she has packed on a few extra lbs latley and is probably weighing in at about 73-75 lbs right now..
Like T' Jara said it depends on the individual..


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy came home with us at 7 weeks- she was 10 lbs.

At 11 weeks: 12 lbs. She didn't gain enough and the vet changed her food as you can see from the numbers below:
At 10 weeks she was 15.2 lbs
At 12 weeks she was up to 17.5 lbs.


----------

